# Wire racks for smoker builds



## pipinchaz (Nov 20, 2013)

Does anyone know where you can buy SS wire racks for smokers? It would have to be kind of a custom size. Has anyone made their own? Cold rolled steel rod probably wouldn't be a good idea would it?
Thanks
Charlie


----------



## bubbastump (Nov 21, 2013)

http://www.bbqguys.com/category_path_11458.html

This is who I plan on getting my custom racks from. I was having the same question . My only hold up now is a welding machine which needs tax return money first.  but I am starting to lean on plates with holes on it more for my bottom rack mainly to allow more even smoke distributation and seasoning affect.


----------

